# rehoming a homing pigeon



## esms4 (May 19, 2005)

i was just wondering if it was a all posible to rehome my four new white homing pigeons. i was also wondering how to train my two new rollers. and one last thing how should i introduce my new pigeons to my old pigeons.
Ethan


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

If your talking about bringing an adult bird or a bird that has already flown in its previous loft and trying to home it to a new location that chances of that are almost slim to none, from what i've heard and what i've tryed.

You can try clipping the birds wings and releasing in yard (one way), and then when it grows wings release it, when it goes back home get it and do that a few times(give it a week or 2 before every try) eventually it just stays sometimes they wont no matter how many times you try.

if you are talking about young birds who have not been flown.. keep them locked up for 6 weeks then you should be safe to release.

As for introducing your birds i normally just put them together and they're fine? i dont know, im not sure.


----------

